# Husky 55 chainsaw with no spark



## Bogeyh8r (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I may have a bad ingnition module on my Husqvarna Rancher 55 (2004 model). Before I order and replace I'm wondering if there's a reliable test to isolate the culprit when there's no spark? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Rocky
Wa State


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

is the ignition unit a complete cdi and coil assy or a does it have a seperate coil and pulse unit ?

if it has a cdi /coil assy - disconnect stop / kill wire from switch or cdi/coil unit
fit a spark tester between ht lead and ground - pull engine over with no plug in cylinder
if no spark present while in this condition most likly crapped out ignition unit 
but check for ignition unit ground to engine case 1st - if there is spark jumping a 6 mm gap minimum and has a good crack to it problem was grounding from coil con back to stp switch or bad stop switch

give it a try 

cheers mstpops


----------



## Bogeyh8r (Nov 12, 2009)

Yup, that was it. New ignition module (coil) for $43 and she's back biting bark. Giddyup. Thanks for the t-shooting tips.


----------

